# Get ya tin cans out !



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

here is bess 17 weeks old and about 3 cans high. lets compare are puppy heights !


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Kody is just under 3 tins at the shoulder (12.5inches) and weighed 5 kg yesterday at 12.5 weeks


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried to do this before with Kendal's thread but struggled to get Molly to go near the cans 

Still struggling... She could look at them from a distance ...










Then eventually plucked up the courage to venture closer...










So .. At 7 and a half months
6.9 kgs
Roughly 3 cans of ' Irn Bru' ... 
X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Molly you are just too cute! Has she just been groomed?....if so, they have done a wonderful job! 

I haven't managed to get a pic yet but nearer to 12 weeks, Honey is 2.5 cans high, which is approx 10.5" tall and I have yet to get her weight. Will try and get a pic and weight during the week. x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Jane....yes she has been groomed!!! 
You must have missed my posts about it!!! 
Anyway, coming to grips with how short it is... Thankfully They left her face for me to do. 
Anyway, she's nice and soft and shouldn't get too matted for a while. 
Yes we need to see honey pics... I've not had the tape measure out so need to do that xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She looks just as cute as ever, Mairi Love the Irn Bru cans shot


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is Lola who will be 5 months next week! She is a mini/show cross. When she sauntered past the cans just as I stopped taking photos, her back is perfectly in line with the top of the 3rd can!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Jane....yes she has been groomed!!!
> You must have missed my posts about it!!!
> Anyway, coming to grips with how short it is... Thankfully They left her face for me to do.
> Anyway, she's nice and soft and shouldn't get too matted for a while.
> Yes we need to see honey pics... I've not had the tape measure out so need to do that xx


Mairi, I looked for your grooming post and couldnt find it. Ive been away for a few days so thats probably why. Molly looks great. It is short but it looks good plus in a couple of weeks it will look more shaggy again. I hope Alvy looks that good after his appointment. His fur is so long now. Did you just ask them to leave her face altogether? Thats the bit Im most worried about.

Nicola x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Alvy is nearly 8 months. He weighed 8.8 kilos the last time I weighed him and he is nearly 4 cans tall. It was hard to get a decent pic cause he was very suspicious of the cans and kept moving away and I couldn't get one with 4 but you can get the idea from the 3.

Nicola & Alvy x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Here is Lola who will be 5 months next week! She is a mini/show cross. When she sauntered past the cans just as I stopped taking photos, her back is perfectly in line with the top of the 3rd can!
> 
> View attachment 3255
> 
> ...


Aw Lola is gorgeous 
I love her coat, lovely and wavy.
Look forward to meeting you both xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

njm said:


> Mairi, I looked for your grooming post and couldnt find it. Ive been away for a few days so thats probably why. Molly looks great. It is short but it looks good plus in a couple of weeks it will look more shaggy again. I hope Alvy looks that good after his appointment. His fur is so long now. Did you just ask them to leave her face altogether? Thats the bit Im most worried about.
> 
> Nicola x


Hi Nicola, I posted on the 'Grooming looks and instructions' thread... I'll not bore you with it all again!!! 
Yes I said to leave her face, head and ears all alone but she did take length of the head. I think because her face wasn't touched, it wasn't too dramatic a change. Val (fiver) also posted about her lovely boy Milo's groom which she wasn't pleased with so I'd advise you just to know exactly what you want and if you can, do his face yourself. And be prepared for that.. Just groomed.. Look, all straight and neat looking 
Alvy is absolutely stunning by the way, love his long hair so much. If I am lucky enough to have another poo it'd be a red boy just like Alvy ... Can't wait to meet him.. And you of course!!! 
X


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Hi Nicola, I posted on the 'Grooming looks and instructions' thread... I'll not bore you with it all again!!!
> Yes I said to leave her face, head and ears all alone but she did take length of the head. I think because her face wasn't touched, it wasn't too dramatic a change. Val (fiver) also posted about her lovely boy Milo's groom which she wasn't pleased with so I'd advise you just to know exactly what you want and if you can, do his face yourself. And be prepared for that.. Just groomed.. Look, all straight and neat looking
> Alvy is absolutely stunning by the way, love his long hair so much. If I am lucky enough to have another poo it'd be a red boy just like Alvy ... Can't wait to meet him.. And you of course!!!
> X


yeah Im going in with a list thats for sure. Ive tried to do his face myself but Ive made a bit of a hash of it so Im going to give the groomer a try. I love his hair long but he could do with a neaten up. I really wish I could do it myself. Im going to be so nervous getting him back from the groomer. I'll have a look for those threads. Looking forward to meeting you and Molly and all the other cockapoos too. I hope the weather isnt too bad x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami and Carley both kept knocking the cans over!! Sami is 3.5 cans high or 14 inches at 10 months and Carley is a wee bit under 2 cans at 8 inches and 14 weeks. My husband will help me take pictures this weekend as she is growing! OH . . Jane if you read this . . we had a BREAKTHRU today, Carley went to the back door and scratched!!! Of cource I had run to the grocery store! But my husband was playing the guitar on the couch and saw her, ran over said "good girl carley, outside pee pee" and she went out and peed!!! Holey Cow!!! Treats all around!!! 17 days and thats the 1st time!! You would think someone handed me a $100! YIPEEEE


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake at 14 weeks. This was hard because he was afraid of the cans 









had to bribe him with cat treats


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Carley went to the back door and scratched!!! Of cource I had run to the grocery store! But my husband was playing the guitar on the couch and saw her said:


> I need her to come here and teach Jake!!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Jake at 14 weeks. This was hard because he was afraid of the cans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love his colouring x

What a cutie x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well my two just thought it was great fun to keep knocking the can over so I gave up trying to take a picture! 

Roo at 13 weeks is 10 inches to the shoulder (and weighs 3.3kg) 
Obi at 18 months is 14 inches inches to the shoulder


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> Kody is just under 3 tins at the shoulder (12.5inches) and weighed 5 kg yesterday at 12.5 weeks


wow Jo, big difference between Kody and Roo! Hard to believe they are litter mates. I think Roo was definitely one of the smallest though which is one of the reasons I chose her.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> wow Jo, big difference between Kody and Roo! Hard to believe they are litter mates. I think Roo was definitely one of the smallest though which is one of the reasons I chose her.


It's funny I was looking at your photos of your weekend in Cornwall and thought Roo looked really big she looks bigger than Kody in the pics, looks like you had a lovely time in Cornwall. xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Jake at 14 weeks. This was hard because he was afraid of the cans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an absolute stunner he is Love his colouring.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> It's funny I was looking at your photos of your weekend in Cornwall and thought Roo looked really big she looks bigger than Kody in the pics, looks like you had a lovely time in Cornwall. xxx


You're not the first to say that Roo looks bigger in her photos. Not sure why but she does  I checked her measurements though and she is smaller than she looks. Perhaps it's her roan coat that makes her look bigger?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting Clare as Honey was the smallest in her litter and at 12 weeks she is 3.2kg and 10" tall, so almost identical to Roo....although Honey looks quite small as she doesn't have a thick fluffy coat. x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I missed this, and it was a real challenge getting a photo - cans are scary things, so had to enlist help and bribes.
Kiki the cavapoo just tops 3 cans at 22 weeks..


----------

